# 38120 Mod Anyone?



## zadiac (19/6/19)

8000mAh will last you a whole day and then some

https://kit.com/jehu/lithium-battery-sources-july-2018/headway-4-headway-38



Only with this will I use a single battery mod.......lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/6/19)

Thats a massive battery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/6/19)

zadiac said:


> 8000mAh will last you a whole day and then some
> 
> https://kit.com/jehu/lithium-battery-sources-july-2018/headway-4-headway-38
> 
> ...




So who's g'na lead the group buy ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/19)

Great, thanks @zadiac 
I want this for my Evod
Battery life for a month!!!!
Yeah baby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/6/19)

I'll take 4!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

